# Premiere CS3 - Media Offline



## bigsem (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo @ all !

Bin neu im Forum - bitte aufmerksam machen falls ich Fehler machen sollte.

Mein Problem:

Ich habe einen Film (AVI Format) zusammengeschnitten in Adobe Premiere CS3. Alles ganz normal gespeichert. Alles ist problemlos abgespielt worden.

Nun heute stelle ich fest dass es nicht mehr funktioniert! Es kommt die rote Meldung auf dem Vorschaubild Media Offline und im linken Fenster wird kein Film mit einem Lautsprecher darüber mehr gezeigt. 
Wieso kommt dies plötzlich?

Nun ich habe diverse Codec Packs installiert und wieder deinstalliert. Jedoch funktionierte nichts davon. Der Windows Media Player spielte nach Vista Codec Package den Film problemlos ab. VLC schon immer. 

Nun, was kann ich machen? Denn Film will ich nicht wieder schneiden, denn er ist ja schon geschnitten, nur erkennt es das File nicht mehr....

Mein PC ist einer mit Vista drauf und zwar 64Bit!

Doch dies spielt ja keine Rolle, denn es hat alles funktioniert bis auf einmal.

Was kann da falsch gelaufen sein?



Danke an alle die helfen können....


----------



## axn (19. Februar 2008)

Hi!

Sicher dass du deine Rohdaten nicht umbenannt oder verschoben hast? "Medien verbinden" hilft dann.

mfg

axn


----------



## bigsem (19. Februar 2008)

Es sind eben keine Rohdaten, sondern ein bestehender Film als .avi.

Medium habe ich versucht neu zu verbinden.

Es kommt die Meldung nicht unterstützte Audiorat?!!?


----------



## jochenk20 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe das selbe Problem bei meinem AdobePremiere Elements 4. Auf einmal werden nicht mehr alle Elemente angezeigt sondern lediglich durch ein rotes "MediaOffline" - Symbol dargestellt. Exportieren hilft auch nichts.... weiters werden in der Voransicht auf einmal die Übergänge nicht mehr gezeigt... kann das mit dem Speicher zu tun haben (Macbook DualCore, 2GB RAM, 32GB Festplattenspeicher frei)? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit derartigen Problemen? Das seltsame ist, dass dieses Problem von einem "Öffnen" zum Nächsten aufgetreten ist....
Wäre euch sehr über Tipps dankbar
Schöne Grüße,Jochen


----------

